# Commencal und Bikeleasing



## Eiswirt (31. August 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich würde gerne ein Commencal Meta Power 29 Leasen über den Anbieter Jobrad. Leider bietet Commencal selbst kein Bikeleasing and und Händler findet man auch keine. Nun zu meiner Frage. Kennt jemand ein Händler der mir hierbei helfen kann? Ich bin für jeden Hinweis oder Hilfe sehr dankbar.
Viele Grüße


----------



## anderson (1. September 2020)

Ich fürchte, bis du eine Antwort bekommst, sind sie ausverkauft  

Eine Antwort auf deine Frage würde mich aber auch interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HerrVoennchen (1. September 2020)

Man mag mich berichtigen, aber ich meine Commencal macht nur Direktvertrieb. Wenn Du also keinen Händler findest, der da für Dich bestellt, sieht es schlecht aus.


----------



## Bike_Tyson (2. September 2020)

Das Thema gab es hier schon mal Klick

So wie es aussieht musst du wohl deine lokalen Händler abklappern (egal welche Marken die führen) und fragen ob sie das Rad für dich besorgen können. Vielleicht findest du ja einen.


----------



## JohnDoe123 (2. September 2020)

Hier in Freiburg gibt es die Radbox die Commencal und JobRad anbieten.


----------



## maggot602 (5. März 2022)

In München https://twoon.de/


----------

